# How does Utah not pass Penn St. In the A.P.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is pretty **** retarded if you ask me.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Because the polls are retarded and they seem to favor a lot of teams.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Because they're not that good. Utah is on a win streak so they keep moving up but I can't see them beating any of the other top 10 teams. In 2004 you could make the argument but this year I think both Utah and BYU are over rated.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Because Joe Paterno is a college football god, and until he retires, he'll always be favored more highly.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

AP means nothing, Utes are ahead of Penn in the BCS standings. 

One other interesting note here: four of the teams above Utah will meet head to head before the BCS selections are made, assuming that the Utes will out they will end up in at least 5th before the bowl games. If bama looses to FL, and TT loosed to OK, they could end up as high as third.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

At least the AP got the fact that TCU is ahead of BYU, BCS has it the other way around *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* *\-\* I am fairly certain that TCU is a far superior team to BYU, yet both have LSU behind BYU, could not say that I agree with that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> In 2004 you could make the argument but this year I think both Utah and BYU are over rated.


Yes. I don't think either team could hang with the top rated teams at this point... Penn State included. The LSU thing... laughable. They'd destroy either one of our locals. Ah well... its good for the Utes and the Cougs now have the chance to play spoiler for the whole conference in the last week. They beat Utah and that'll pretty much drag the whole mess down. 8) I'm really surprised Penn State lost.... I figured they would win out and they'd wind up playing 'Bama for the championship. It would be refreshing actually to have somebody "new" in the big game. TT might still do it though... depends on next week at OU and how the big 12 championship game goes.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

whats great is that yBu didn't gain any ground in the BCS, that should tell all you Y fans that they are not going to make it to a BCS game, no matter what.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

bowhunter3 said:


> whats great is that yBu didn't gain any ground in the BCS, that should tell all you Y fans that they are not going to make it to a BCS game, no matter what.


111th strength of schedule will do that to you. (Tulsa and Ball state being the only higher in the top 25)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am glad Penn State lost, I thought they were way over rated. I am not convinced they would roll over a TCU or Utah as easy as some think. Now, on the flip side, I don't think there is a very good chance that Utah can hang with most of the top ten besides maybe Penn State and Boise State.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ryfly said:
> 
> 
> > In 2004 you could make the argument but this year I think both Utah and BYU are over rated.
> ...


I just hope that if by some miracle Utah does get by BYU that they have the chance to play one of the big boys this year so that we can really have to opportunity to see where Utah is at, wouldn't that answer a lot of questions on were our teams really are compared to where we think they are? I just hope it's not another Pitt nightmare draw if they do get there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Ryfly said:
> ...


+1


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The saying goes, be careful what you wish for, you may just get it. :shock:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

jahan said:


> I am glad Penn State lost, I thought they were way over rated. I am not convinced they would roll over a TCU or Utah as easy as some think. Now, on the flip side, I don't think there is a very good chance that Utah can hang with most of the top ten besides maybe Penn State and Boise State.


Thats why they are ranked where they are. I would agree to that. I think they could beat Penn St. they would roll over the little smurfs. The teams ahead of them are all very good. The good thing about this year is if Utah makes it they won't be playing a Big East team , They will either go to the Fiesta which would be a Big 12 team which might hurt _(O)_ or it would be a SEC or ACC team at the Sugar Bowl. As long as they make it a game that would do well for our Conference.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> I just hope that if by some miracle Utah does get by BYU that they have the chance to play one of the big boys this year so that we can really have to opportunity to see where Utah is at, wouldn't that answer a lot of questions on were our teams really are compared to where we think they are? I just hope it's not another Pitt nightmare draw if they do get there.


I agree... totally. Let the boys play and show what they've got. They're good... but it'd be awesome to see how good they really are and there's nothing like throwing them into the fire to see what they're made of. BSU did it against OU and if nothing else, this season has shown that pretty much anyone is beatable. Give em a chance.


----------

